# How Many to Defrost



## Vicky W (Jun 24, 2002)

Hi Peter

I am looking for some advice.

I am currently on hrt for forthcoming FET end of this week / early next.

We had 14 embryos frozen at 2 days. Last cycle we defrosted 4 of these, 2 survived the thaw and were transferred immediately, & I had missed m/c of 1 embryo at 7 weeks. I've never had a fresh transfer.

This time we have agreed to a blastocyst transfer.

We have been told by clinic we should defrost all 10 remaining embryos because of the risks of losing some either when thawing or because they do not reach blastocyst.

I would like your opinion of whether you think we should defrost all of them? Should the clinic deforst them in batches? Should we need as many as 10 to ensure 2 reach blastocyst?

Many thanks

Vicky


----------



## peter (Oct 2, 2002)

Vicky W said:


> Hi Peter
> 
> I am looking for some advice.
> 
> ...


----------

